# two and a half men 12/14



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Is there some inside joke that goes along with the name Marty Pepper?

Carl Reiner was great. He produced one of the best sitcoms ever, _The Dick Van **** Show_, almost 50 years ago.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I think it's great that he's still around, but it made me a bit sad to see him in that condition.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I enjoyed it. I loved how Charlie had no advice for Jake when he got caught cheating. Just suck it up and move on.



scooterboy said:


> I think it's great that he's still around, but it made me a bit sad to see him in that condition.


We don't know that he had to be in a wheelchair. That may just have been the way the part was written. I thought he seemed very lucid and his timing was still great.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

vman41 said:


> Is there some inside joke that goes along with the name Marty Pepper?


Appears so. The end credits have "A Marty Pepper Production.". There is a Marty Pepper in IMDB as well involved in tv/film production. Could be that he is a friend of one of the producers/writers.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

TaaHM is a guilty pleasure of mine but this one was really mean spirited on Charlie's part. And Alan is obviously written as a p****y but his behavior in thie episode was ridiculous.


----------



## mcthumber (Dec 6, 2004)

CR was on Conan last week and appeared to be in fine health. Walked in on his own power and was as sharp and funny as ever.

Marty couldn't have done the "roasting nuts" joke if he hadn't been in a wheelchair!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I laughed quite a bit as usual at the sophomoric humor - what can I say?


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

vman41 said:


> Is there some inside joke that goes along with the name Marty Pepper?
> 
> Carl Reiner was great. He produced one of the best sitcoms ever, _The Dick Van **** Show_, almost 50 years ago.


Marty Pepper was Reiner's character's name on this episode, you know, the sitcom king.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

My favorite part of this ep was that there was so little of Chelsea. I really hope she's gone soon.

I just knew Charlie's advice was going to bite Jake on the butt. Fun to see it unfold though.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I think it's great that he's still around, but it made me a bit sad to see him in that condition.


Even not taking into consideration the wheelchair and the fact they probably made him look worse than he actually is, he looked really old, and that made me sad.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Even not taking into consideration the wheelchair and the fact they probably made him look worse than he actually is, he looked really old, and that made me sad.


Well, he *is* really old (87).


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

d-dub said:


> Well, he *is* really old (87).


That's true. He is one of those people that I always think of as younger than they are, I think.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> We don't know that he had to be in a wheelchair. That may just have been the way the part was written. I thought he seemed very lucid and his timing was still great.





mcthumber said:


> CR was on Conan last week and appeared to be in fine health. Walked in on his own power and was as sharp and funny as ever.
> 
> Marty couldn't have done the "roasting nuts" joke if he hadn't been in a wheelchair!





YCantAngieRead said:


> Even not taking into consideration the wheelchair and the fact they probably made him look worse than he actually is, he looked really old, and that made me sad.


It wasn't that he didn't seem lucid. It wasn't even the wheelchair. It was his slurred speech and one side of his mouth was drooping, which I assume were symptoms of a stroke.

If he did indeed have a stroke, it just saddened me a bit - that's all.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> It wasn't that he didn't seem lucid. It wasn't even the wheelchair. It was his slurred speech and one side of his mouth was drooping, which I assume were symptoms of a stroke.
> 
> If he did indeed have a stroke, it just saddened me a bit - that's all.


I didn't notice any of that.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> My favorite part of this ep was that there was so little of Chelsea. I really hope she's gone soon.


I agree. Bring back Mia. And Kandi!

Not sure I would hit on Jake's girlfriend's mother considering her ex is Micheal Clarke Duncan.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

LifeIsABeach said:


> I agree. Bring back Mia. And Kandi!
> 
> Not sure I would hit on Jake's girlfriend's mother considering her ex is Micheal Clarke Duncan.


I'd even bring back the crazy neighbor!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I miss Rose. I thought she was great!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I love this show; always have. But I thought they were in a writing slump for the previous couple of seasons. But this year has been top notch. I'm not sure what changed behind the scenes, but the stories are better, the wit is sharper and I feel like I'm watching low-numbered episodes. :up:



hummingbird_206 said:


> My favorite part of this ep was that there was so little of Chelsea. I really hope she's gone soon.


But they're getting married! Aren't they?!?


----------



## rawbi01 (Oct 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by hummingbird_206 View Post
My favorite part of this ep was that there was so little of Chelsea. I really hope she's gone soon.


The show is close to jumping the shark with Chelsea. It has been a whole lot better lately though.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

astrohip said:


> I love this show; always have. But I thought they were in a writing slump for the previous couple of seasons. But this year has been top notch. I'm not sure what changed behind the scenes, but the stories are better, the wit is sharper and I feel like I'm watching low-numbered episodes. :up:
> 
> But they're getting married! Aren't they?!?


We are talking about Charlie here. I'm surprised he hasn't reverted to his "normal" behavior before this. Personally, I can't understand what he sees in her, out of the sack that is.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

astrohip said:


> But they're getting married! Aren't they?!?


Ugh, I'm hoping it won't happen. Please bring back the real Charlie Harper!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Ugh, I'm hoping it won't happen. Please bring back the real Charlie Harper!


+ me....no way that's gonna happen


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I suspect it will happen. They're trying to show 'character growth'.

(though hell, hasn't he been "about 40" for the entire run?)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, they (she) picked a June wedding and since it's never June on the show, I think it's never going to happen. But if it does, then yeah, I think that will be the jump the shark moment.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> My favorite part of this ep was that there was so little of Chelsea. I really hope she's gone soon.
> 
> I just knew Charlie's advice was going to bite Jake on the butt. Fun to see it unfold though.


Agree with Chelsea. I don't even think she's all that attractive. I much prefer the little blonde that Alan was dating or Kandi. She was smokin hot.

I loved how Charlie said "It happens" when Jake got busted. Very funny.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I like Chelsea. I think she's smokin' hot. I also think it shows growth of the character if he gets married. However, I'm not sure the show has anywhere to go if that happens. So if they're thinking of ending the show, Charlie getting married and Alan moving out is a good way to end it. But if they intend to keep the show going, then I agree that the wedding should be called off.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I like Chelsea. I think she's smokin' hot. I also think it shows growth of the character if he gets married. However, I'm not sure the show has anywhere to go if that happens. So if they're thinking of ending the show, Charlie getting married and Alan moving out is a good way to end it. But if they intend to keep the show going, then I agree that the wedding should be called off.


She has a great body but the face doesn't really work for me.

I did prefer the tiny blonde Alan was dating or even Kandi. My issue with Kandi is that I LOATH stupid woman. Total turnoff.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wait, the blonde (his assistant/secretary, right?) was pretty stupid too..


----------

